# I have chicks!!!



## CodyS (Dec 7, 2011)

I had some new chickens hatch today and as we speak. These are the first in ages   pictures to come when it is light.


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 7, 2011)

"EGGcellent" !!! OK that was weak. 

But that is cool. We used to have chickens, but we just stole their eggs and ate'm.

Robert


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2011)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> I had some new chickens hatch today and as we speak. These are the first in ages   pictures to come when it is light.



That's cool Cody. Let's see pics of them chicks! :chick: :chick: :chick: :chick: :chick: :chick: :chick:


----------



## CodyS (Dec 7, 2011)

I will get some pics but I just cleaned them out so they are disturbed enough as is. We are up to 5 with some more on their way.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Kenbo (Dec 8, 2011)

Okay, now that's just cute


----------



## CodyS (Dec 8, 2011)

well we have 7 out of the egg and some more pipping


----------



## Daren (Dec 8, 2011)

Those are cute little guys. 


.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 9, 2011)

the miracle off life, how cool. It will be fun to watch them grow.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 9, 2011)

I just noticed in the third picture down there is a huge spider on the ground, upper right. yikes!:scare:


----------



## CodyS (Dec 9, 2011)

woodtickgreg said:


> I just noticed in the third picture down there is a huge spider on the ground, upper right. yikes!:scare:



huge spider?...


----------



## txpaulie (Dec 9, 2011)

That's great Cody!

They look delicious!

I think Greg's talkin' 'bout that itty bitty spider in the corner...

p


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 10, 2011)

ok, It's not huge, but It's there. when I lived in california as a kid we had tarantulas in our yard all the time, they were huge. used to catch em and keep them as pets, fed them lizards when they got really big.


----------



## Jerry (Dec 15, 2011)

Real Cool Cody.... Looks like mother hen set on her eggs till they hatched? Correct? I always had troubles getting a hen to brood.
We always had to incubate them. Hatched many in the incubator but never with a brood hen...Very very cool::clapping:


----------



## CodyS (Dec 16, 2011)

Jerry said:


> Real Cool Cody.... Looks like mother hen set on her eggs till they hatched? Correct? I always had troubles getting a hen to brood.
> We always had to incubate them. Hatched many in the incubator but never with a brood hen...Very very cool::clapping:



Yeah she sat full term. I ended up taking her chicks away cause there were actually another 4 that I am pretty sure she trod on and killed... Then she got up and left them by themselves so that was the final straw!
one of the seven died shortly after...



Joe Rebuild said:


> This is our neighbors chicken that comes over to our yard for the bugs. She is so sweet she will even peck at the door to come in. We call her "white meat" her given name is fluffy. There will not be any chicks here that roster had to go "live on a farm"
> 
> No pic attachment? I am using the full reply post, not the quick reply??????
> Dern computers.



send it to me via FB if you want and I will stick it up for you :D


Here are some updated pics


----------



## CodyS (Dec 16, 2011)

Can I assume this is the pic?


----------



## Chad (Dec 17, 2011)

Those are some nice looking chicks. We are in town so no rooster, just keep collecting the eggs. We have some good meals though. Are your chickens for egg laying or meat?


----------



## CodyS (Dec 18, 2011)

Joe Rebuild said:


> cody.sheridan-2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I assume this is the pic?
> ...


----------



## CodyS (Jan 27, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> hows the chickies?



I'll get some pics up asap. as well as some of a few new ones


----------



## CodyS (Feb 2, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > hows the chickies?
> ...





I just keep forgetting to take pics :i_dunno:


----------



## CodyS (Feb 2, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> cody.sheridan-2008 said:
> 
> 
> > cody.sheridan-2008 said:
> ...


Will do!


----------

